# Hurricane Irene, anyone?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Who else is in the path of this monstrosity? Gosh, I am praying it turns. Battening down my house is SOOO Much work because we have so much crap outside to bring in the garage and whatnot  Not to mention, last hurricane sprung a bunch of leaks in my sewing room, fabric closet and I'm just hoping the east coast catches a a break on this one. They have it aiming right at the Outer banks, NC/ Virginia Beach Hampton Roads, VA at the moment. but the way its tracking now, it could graze the whole upper East Coast.  

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a few miles west of I 95 there could still be heavy rain and downed trees, flooding there is a flood zone in the back of my property, they keep passing variances infilling and building it causes tremendous flooding and over filling of the strom drains. Hope we get a break.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Praying that all of my East Coast friends come thru Irene unscathed!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my best friend lives in Virginia Beach and she is from California... getting an earthquake and a hurricane within days of each other is insane!!
praying it bypasses land and goes on out to SEA!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Robbie, you will get a whirl or rain and wind where you are! Thanks for the prayers and thoughts, all the positive vibes we can get pushing it OUT to sea are appreciated, lol ..mother nature is an unpredictable force, that's for sure.

Kara


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

We have a house at Figure Eight, which is in Wilmington, NC, and my husband is leaving tomorrow to board everything up. We are on the beach and have been through this many times. Praying it will pass us by. Praying for everyone else, too.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

My daughter lives in the Dominican Republic. Fortunately it hit north of them and she and her family are fine. Hope all here will be also.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm praying that the weather people are wrong. Already have my list and stocking up on charcoal and other stuff in case we lose power. We never have before, but they really are scaring us on Long Island. One report said we could lose parts of LI due to erosion from this storm. Keep safe everyone.

We had hail two weeks ago, an earthquake yesterday, and now a hurricane. As Julian would say, holy cwap!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think mother nature is really testing us. The hail scared the bejeebers out of me. For the first time in 25 years the hail was so big and so cacophonous, I thought it would break my skylights. The earth shifting under my feet, or to be more accurate, my butt, yesterday did nothing to quell my fears, and now the threat of a hurricane is almost more than I can stand. So, do you think I should be buying more than ice cream and cookies?


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

On Long Island, I don't know if the storm will be strong up here or not. My area is on the tornado warning area. Atleast I found out there are three shelters so far where pets are welcome in case and possible more to come. 

Earthquake totally freaked out poor Gizzie, hopeing this one bypasses everyone.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I think mother nature is really testing us. The hail scared the bejeebers out of me. For the first time in 25 years the hail was so big and so cacophonous, I thought it would break my skylights. The earth shifting under my feet, or to be more accurate, my butt, yesterday did nothing to quell my fears, and now the threat of a hurricane is almost more than I can stand. So, do you think I should be buying more than ice cream and cookies?


Still dealing with that hail storm damage! That was crazy. It did 6-7 K in damage to my car and still not sure what the insurance company wants to do with it fix/total wise. Made the appointment to take it in on Monday so if the hurricane does any damage atleast it won't be two repairs 

I was in the car at the time and thought it was the scariest thing ever...then the earthquake happened.....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wasn't it Long Island that a terrible hurricane came ashore and killed over 200 people? I believe it was in the 1930's or 40's. You all take it seriously if it comes your way. At least these days there are warnings--they didn't have any warning back then.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Wasn't it Long Island that a terrible hurricane came ashore and killed over 200 people? I believe it was in the 1930's or 40's. You all take it seriously if it comes your way. At least these days there are warnings--they didn't have any warning back then.


Don't say that! I don't like big storms and I'm near the water 

Well I already have an emergency kit in my home and car (since the Haiti earthquake) and I am putting together a Gizzie one tonight. I have the addresses of the current pet shelters (if needed hopefully I can get into one).

I really hate these type of storms!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't worry, button down your home and evacuate if they call it to come your way. Several years ago, we went on vacation with a couple that owned a cottage on the outter banks. A hurricane was forcast and I wanted to leave. They did not. The cottage was on stilts and it was only supposed to be a Cat 1. Well when the police came and said evacuate, we got in our car and left. We didn't stop until we got to Atlanta. There was no damage at our friends cottage, but I could not see taking the chance. So heed the warnings and you will be alright. Besides this forum has members that pray.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I joined the suffolk county emergency list during last year's hurricane season so they will call us if we need to leave. They actually called right after the earthquake to give numbers incase you needed to report something.

I hope Gizzie won't be too scared. The earthquake had her sticking close to mommy!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

We're in Virginia Beach too and it's not looking good for us. Let's hope it turns or dies before it gets here. I had hoped to go see my dog in some of the Atlanta shows but guess that's not going to happen.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

All of you who are in the path of this storm, please keep in touch on the list as long as you can. We will worry...and I pray it doesn't do harm to anyone...out to sea!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Wasn't it Long Island that a terrible hurricane came ashore and killed over 200 people? I believe it was in the 1930's or 40's. You all take it seriously if it comes your way. At least these days there are warnings--they didn't have any warning back then.


Yes, saw it on the History Channel. It was the Hurricane of 1938 - they were not naming them at that point.

Biggest problem of that hurricane is that there were no warnings at the time from points south.

I'd say everyone is getting sufficient warning here.

Hope we all weather the storm ok!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I haven't prepared for a Hurricane for more than 10 years when we moved to New Jersey from Puerto Rico. Some of my worst memories are those of hurricane winds and rains. Not good at all. So, guys, prepare with time and if they say you should leave your house... LEAVE. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Northern Virginia here. Luckily we don't get them too bad here, although if they go right up the Chesapeake we can get hit pretty bad. Last time we had a really bad one was Isabel in 2003 (I think that hit VA Beach pretty bad too).

Hopefully it'll just be lots of rain here and not too much damage, but who knows. Earthquake earlier in the week and now a hurricane!

Luckily Gracie is somewhat reliable with potty pads... she is *not* going to be happy with all that rain.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I live in the I95 corridor in Eastern NC, today went around bringing in deck and patio stuff. I am sure there will be tons of rain and wind. They ran out of sand bags, maybe they will have more tomorrow. If worse comes to worse I can use old burlap rice bags, the old ones are missing. I have to use the bags for the french door in the basement area the water never drains quick enough.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Mother Nature is really messing up my vacation plans. We are on vacation in northern NH and were planning to drive home on Sunday. right. As if that is going to happen. 

My poor cousin is house-sitting for us. She is wigging. We live 40 miles SW of Boston.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, if I have internet or my iphone works, I'll post a few pics or videos her on FB when it gets here  I am SOOO freaking exhausted from 'battening'' down, that is a WHOLE lotta work (as I'm sure any of you know that have been through hurricane prep, and we are taking this one more seriously than the ones before and bringing more stuff in instead of moving it to corners outside and whatnot. DH is boarding some of the windows right now and we are all stocked up on water and food, gas and batteries. We actually have a built in generator that we bought after Isabel, I wasn't really into the whole purchase at the time (I thought we should've redone the kitchen instead!! lol) But I"m grateful for it now.

Praying for everyone else that all are safe and the damage is kept to a minimum.

We aren't leaving, we are riding' this one out and hoping for the best. Gucci isn't going to like this one bit, they are scary and loud.



Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

when is it supposed to make land fall?? sounds scary... praying it goes out to SEA and stays there!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am worried about the noise, the winds can be loud. My Havs will be fine with noise thunderstorms don't bother them, Boo Boo is my worry, thunderstorms and lighting esp. really affect him. DH is going to CA for a family wake, I decided to stay home, worried about my pups. I have a long leaf Pine right by the back deck, the tree people have not gotton to the lower branches, they are in bad shape and the squirrels keep eating at them, I really hope they do not hit the roof of my sunroom (pine floors).


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We live in an area where hurricanes don't happen. Unfortunately, tornados do. We had a touch down last Sunday about 40 miles north of here in what is called, "the prettiest little town in Canada", Goderich. If anyone has ever visited Goderich, they know that it was designed like a wagon wheel with a large park area in the middle and the streets going out from there. The middle held the court house, a pavillion and many 100+ year old trees which were all destroyed. A 133 year old church was damaged so badly it will have to be taken down. Besides a salt mine, the economy runs on tourism, so this is a devastating blow to this little town and then last night, this whole area was under a tornado watch again for several hours. Fortunately, although funnel clouds were spotted, none touched down. I think Mother Nature is mad at all of us.

I wish all you in the path of Irene safety and just hope it misses you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not sure what is going to happen in MA. I do not remember ever having much of anything, when they have warned us before, but this looks like it heading right towards our town.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Went out for storm supplies after work. All the stores are sold out of bread!! I do have enough water to fill a swimming pool though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

irnfit said:


> As Julian would say, holy cwap!


Michele, Julian is old enough to say holy cwap?

Please stay safe.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He he, Seems to be a southern thing everytime there is a storm warning all stores here are sold out of bread and milk?????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm totally unprepared so far. What should I be buying tomorrow . . . if the stores have anything left? I know water, batteries . . . what else?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> Don't say that! I don't like big storms and I'm near the water
> 
> Well I already have an emergency kit in my home and car (since the Haiti earthquake) and I am putting together a Gizzie one tonight. I have the addresses of the current pet shelters (if needed hopefully I can get into one).
> 
> I really hate these type of storms!


Where are the pet friendly shelters? Talk about plan ahead. I'm so unprepared. I've been dealing with personal hurricanes and other not so natural disasters. Time to get with the program.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't feel so bad Geri, I did nothing to prepare. Didn't even check my flashlights!


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

I'm in southern NJ so we're getting ready to get hit hard too. I went out today and bought water, batteries, and milk. 

Have you noticed most people buy milk, eggs, and bread during an emergency? I guess everyone must really like french toast? :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flash lights, water, and a few dry goods to eat, food and water for your pets, transistor radio. As rain and flooding can cause much damage if you have doors or windows that let in water during heavy rain seal them with plastic, even trash bags will work. Also make for sure your cell phone is charged and identify a safe room one that has no windows. Its an easy short list hope it helps.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

ok that might be it French toast!!!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My daughter called last night from Ft. Lauderdale, FL. They are leaving on a cruise ship Sat morning and went down early for a day on the beach. There were just bands of rain where she was and blue skies in between. Hopefully that will happen all the way up the coast line. But all of you be safe and evacuate if told to. I will be thinking of all of you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm worried about all of you.......this is really scary and PLEASE do not take any risks......"things can be replaced-you can not" :grouphug:

Kara--I just tried those bags this year that you fill and vacuum out the air for winter coats/blankets etc. They are bug proof/water proof etc. It might be worth it to buy a few (Walmart sells them)to put your fabric in. Fabrics are expensive and if you can,you might want to throw a bunch in a bag quickly and try it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

LoudRam said:


> I'm in southern NJ so we're getting ready to get hit hard too. I went out today and bought water, batteries, and milk.
> 
> Have you noticed most people buy milk, eggs, and bread during an emergency? I guess everyone must really like french toast? :biggrin1:


I am thinking 'power outages' in a big storm like this. What do people do with the eggs? Do you cook them ahead of time in preparation and anticipation? Camp stoves? Eating raw eggs certainly doesn't appeal to me. :biggrin1: But if you have power, French toast DOES sound yummy! And comforting!

Please, all of you in the storm's path, don't take chances and BE SAFE! Here is hoping it sputters and loses its oomph before it gets to you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My biggest concern is having enough ice so I do not lose my freezer full of dog food( both bought and home prepped) should be lose power!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri, water, food, can opener (non electric, unless you have access to a portable generator) flashlights, batteries, pet food, first aid stuff, you might want to get all of your important papers, documents, phone, charger, valuables into one place (backpack or bag) to keep safe . And get to the store quick, or nothing will be left. 

DH is boarding windows right now. We are a few miles inland from Sandbridge and they are under a mandatory evacuation, since I live in the part of Va beach that is close to the NC border, we tend to get whatever the outer banks gets.

Praying for everyone's safety!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

GrannyMouse said:


> Went out for storm supplies after work. All the stores are sold out of bread!! I do have enough water to fill a swimming pool though.


No bread?! Wowza. Tortillas? They stay fresh longer. I can imagine how barren the stores are. We went shopping Tues. night and they were already running out of stuff.

Kara

PS> and *Geri, Get some CASH out of the bank*, if there is no power, no ATM machines work and no stores can run credit cards or bank cards, so cash is important to have on hand.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Where are the pet friendly shelters? Talk about plan ahead. I'm so unprepared. I've been dealing with personal hurricanes and other not so natural disasters. Time to get with the program.


I'm sorry I have them at home and the suffolk county site keeps going down. Are you Nassau or Suffolk?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My daughter is in Myrtle Beach and her daughter's school had early dismissal today due to the storm and her son in a private kindergarten was cancelled completely. She said it started pouring down rain just when she had to pick Kate up!!!

Geri, just get cookies - ice cream will melt if you lose power!!! 

We're far enough inland to not get much but some rain and wind but doesn't look like we'll get much of anything this time. We do have a wind advisory, though. I'll be praying for those of you in the path of the storm.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

BTW if you are on Long Island and plan on taking pet to a shelter there is a list of things you need which includes a vaccination list from your vet. I just got Gizzies.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, I am 80 miles from Myrtle Beach, the sky has turned dark and you can hear a distance kind of rumble, no rain yet, I know its coming....so humid.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I take that back rain is here wow is it pouring!!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Good idea!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I am thinking 'power outages' in a big storm like this. What do people do with the eggs? Do you cook them ahead of time in preparation and anticipation? Camp stoves? Eating raw eggs certainly doesn't appeal to me. :biggrin1: But if you have power, French toast DOES sound yummy! And comforting!
> 
> Please, all of you in the storm's path, don't take chances and BE SAFE! Here is hoping it sputters and loses its oomph before it gets to you!


Boil your eggs then you and the dogs can have a quick bite. Stay safe.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh.. watching and praying for the east coast and especially you fellow hav lovers! hunker down and stay safe!!!!
please keep us updated as possible!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How are we ever going to get our Hav's to potty in this!

Be safe my forum friends & fur friends!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, I wondering the same thing Linda!!!?? those that have pee pad trained pups are SOOOO lucky, huh!? I would think they couldn't go out to potty as the winds may carry them away!!!
good luck!!! I'm praying for all of you!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good advice, that I read in facebook,for those of you who still have time: "Start freezing any plastic bottles or bowls with water for your fridge if power goes out. Can also use in cooler to keep perishables that you might want to keep cold for a day or two. 
Fill tubs and buckets for flushing. Get that old corded phone hooked back up, cordless won't work if power is out. Fill all prescriptions now in case your pharmacy gets closed. just some thoughts from one who's been in it before."
Good luck, guys.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't been on here for a while but this storm is freaking me out!!! I work for a chlidren's entertainment company and we had parties scheduled for this weekend and some of our clients are not aggreeing to reschedule!!!!!

I'm worried about the safety of my workers going out in that weather and I mentioned it to my boss but she says the client gets what they want so theres nothing I can do..

I hope everyone stays safee and I hope it's not as bad as there saying.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ninja said:


> I haven't been on here for a while but this storm is freaking me out!!! I work for a chlidren's entertainment company and we had parties scheduled for this weekend and some of our clients are not aggreeing to reschedule!!!!!
> 
> I'm worried about the safety of my workers going out in that weather and I mentioned it to my boss but she says the client gets what they want so theres nothing I can do..
> 
> I hope everyone stays safee and I hope it's not as bad as there saying.


That's incredible. There is no way to have a party in this kind of weather. Be safe. Good luck.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Stay Safe everyone on the East Coast in Irene's way!!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers for all in harm's way--hoping you all take the safety measures advised. It is hard to believe NY will be hit as hard as they are projecting.
The effects of this storm on a fragile economy is also to be reckoned with, but the most important thing is to do what it takes to be safe until it's over.

If we think we're in control, we can think again.

Keep the little guys and girls safe too.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I have lots of relatives in Nc. Be safe everyone.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

all you East Coasters.. keep us up to date if you can!!
we are all praying for your safety!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope this wretched storm slows down and doesn't cause as much harm as every one is anticipating.What a major upheaval,but at least there has been good warning this time.Stay safe everyone.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like we are starting to feel the effects of Irene. It's beginning to rain and a little wind. Just hope we don't lose power.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We just got back from a walk and Piper had her tail down for most of it, I really think she can feel what's coming. I'm wondering what we are going to do about the potty situation. She absolutely refuses to go anywhere but outside. Guess I'm about to find out.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, Gucci's bladder is bound to be hurting, she hasnt gone since last night before bed and its way to windy and rainy I even tried to go out with her. I put a potty pad by the door she usually uses, let's hope.

Its just starting here, we have tornado warnings at the moment, overall..the storm isn't too bad right now (knock on wood!) Thank god it downgraded to a 1.

Kara


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Be careful. Everything can seems to be calm and suddenly you can have some really strong winds. It will be like that all the time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We started getting rain from the outer bands, not too bad right now. It's not supposed to hit us until tomorrow a.m. I'm in Nassau Cty, but not in an evacuation area, which they base on the storm surge.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Last night we got a good bit of rain and wind, today light rain but the wind comes in large gusts. My biggest problem so far is Misty not wanting to go out. Thinking of those in the beach areas, hope you are all safe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not here yet but I'm really worried about the dogs. I pray for no downed trees and I pray for no flooding. They have mandatory evacuations for parts of this town and all the south shore in the low lying areas near the water. It's affecting massive numbers of people.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri, Be safe, I have family members that live in Belle Terre....they left yesterday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Be safe everyone. We just got the first band of rain.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We have thoroughly prepared our house as best we can. All the plants are down, the tables are turned over - chairs brought in, Gabe bought a generator this past week and we have lots of water and food. Also have prepared our "go bags" and one for the 4 pups! OUr biggest concern at home is the large trees that may come down on our house. 
Our computers and cell phones are read to handle all of our insurance clients who have claims to report tonight and tomorrow. I doubt we will have too much sleep tonight '- since tonight is when we expect to be hit.

We were supposed to leave for vacation today - the jersey shore for 2 weeks - HAHA - needless to say - we did not make it!!! They are on mandatory evacuation so we cant go on vacation till probably Monday or Tuesday. With the hopes that the house we rented is still there.....

Most importantly - My Son Brian was called up by the Army National Guard this morning and will be serving for the state for an undetermined amount of time. I pray that they keep him safe as he works to evacuate and save others and to keep the state safe!!!  

Sorta stressful around here ........:frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel your stress. You are well prepared though. Wish I could say the same. Lots of prayers here for it to pass through without doing too much damage.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I strongly suggest that anyone taking their pups out in this make sure that the dog is on a leash! Mine normally go out and run about the yard, but I plan on collars and leashes from now on just in case a BIG gust comes thru -as they are certainly small enough to get thrown about - and to keep them away from trees that might fall.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking of you all. How are you doing Kara? thinking of you, and will be thinking of all of you in LI tonight! 

sounds like you are all prepared.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is getting pretty nasty here. We still have power, but I doubt for long. We only have 4 dogs here tonight (lots of people who were bringing their dogs this weekend had to cancel plans due to the storm). At least we only have 4 to try to get out. We have had a record this month of the most rain ever in a month in the Philadelphia area, so the rain is a real problem. The ground is already 98 percent saturated and they are predicting 10 inches of rain. Did I mention that with all of this rain, we had 2 patios built and some retaining walls redone. Just finished up on Wednesday. I have a feeling the reseeding and regrading of the lawn is going to be shot. If that is the biggest of our problems, I will be grateful. We are surrounded by trees, so it is really scary. Be safe everyone.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

It's getting scary over here too. Still with power but not for too long. Ohh my... Ache is barking more than usual but is not nervous at all. Be safe, everyone.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Hope and pray all the East Coast folks weather the storm ok. Our thoughts are with all of you....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy, all is fine here. it really wasn't as awful as we all thought it would be. Isabel was much more destructive and scary than Irene, imo. The house did spring some leaks and I did notice some structural cracks from the earthquake when we were prepping for the hurricane. I think we 'over prepared', but that's better than under preparing.

I hope it continues to weaken on its way up the coast and I hope everyone going through the storm last night and this morning are okay!!


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

We made it and even kept our power. Will take all day to clear branches from the yard but could have been much worse. 

Apparently the earthquake cracked our toilet and we have to replace that as well.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Kara and GrannyMouse I am so glad that you are safe. I have been worried about everyone. I know the repairs will be a pain, but am glad that it was not worse.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Major wild winds and rains here on the Connecticut coast. It's very scary! We sit right on the marsh facing the river and sound. We've been up since 4. Keep us in your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

They've downgraded our storm to a Tropical storm, but we still have really strong gusts and heavy rain here. My mom stayed here so she wouldn't be alone (with her silky terrier). I live in Beacon Falls, which is part of the river valley. The flooding is so bad here they've closed all the roads in town. Mom will be staying until tomorrow. Today shall be dubbed the day of the wet dogs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, made it through with power intact. Just lost a huge branch of one tree in the backyard. Lots of debris in the front yard and street and some water in the basement. I got lucky . . . this time. Hope you all did as well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad everyone did ok. We're just getting rain and some wind. Power went out for a minute! And the came back on.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad everyone is OK! We made it through fine and still have power. It went out a few times but came right back on. Some trees down around the neighborhood, but it isn't too bad. I was more afraid of the tornado warnings. There is lots of flooding on Long Island and Montauk looked like it turned into a river.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We lost our power about an hour ago. I am armed with a 7 day cooler for the boys food. . Otherwise just a lot rain first and then wind. Glad you are ok Michele.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Watch out for the back end of Irene. We're getting a little rain and the wind gusts have picked up again.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The back end of Irene was worse here too, the winds. So happy to hear everyone has come out ok.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We were without power for 11 hours. I was about to go through internet withdrawal!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> We lost our power about an hour ago. I am armed with a 7 day cooler for the boys food. . Otherwise just a lot rain first and then wind. Glad you are ok Michele.


Aaahh Missy, you're a good mommy to have that cooler for the boys.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> We were without power for 11 hours. I was about to go through internet withdrawal!


LOL , Linda that must have been scary.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The back end of Irene was worse here too, the winds. So happy to hear everyone has come out ok.


The last bit of winds from Irene were crazy. She also went out with a bang and a tree came crashing down at the end of my block. Luckily everyone was fine and the only one to lose power was the tree owner. It's a long story, but he deserved it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone hear from Karen and Kodi, they've been travelling on our eastern coast . Not sure if they are home yet.?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad the hurricane didn't end up as bad as they thought it might. Hope everyone came through it OK.

Joyce, did you do OK?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A huge piece of my crabapple tree came down. It's laying on the ground, but still attached to the tree. I have to find someone to cut it down. She certainly did go out with a bang.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is okay and minimal damage. I think we had more damage from the earthquake (we found a crack in our house getting ready that wasn't there last week about 2-3 ft long  

August/September seem to be the months for hurricanes and tropical storms her on the east coast, so I hope this other brewing fizzles out, 12.

Kara


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The last of the storm passed by CT last night. There are close to 900,000 (if not more) people without power here. We still do, but my mom and sister lost theirs yesterday morning.

There are trees down all over the place, power lines and some areas have severe flooding.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad everyone survived. I didn't really do anything to prepare. I'm just happy
I didn't lose electric or anything. Just a few twigs in the yard and a scared Bella


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Unfortunately we live in one of the worst flooded areas of North Jersey and were evacuated Saturday night. We aren't able to get back until the rivers crest but I'm hoping it isn't a disaster. Here's a picture of the road home...don't think we'll be getting there anytime soon.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

We live right in the heart of the devastation in Vermont. Several very historic covered bridges were washed away. Part of my teeny little town was evacuated due to concern that the local dam would give way. Luckily, we live in a higher part of town and the only problem I had was dealing with two pups who did NOT think they should go out to potty in the storm. Thank goodness for pee pads!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Unfortunately we live in one of the worst flooded areas of North Jersey and were evacuated Saturday night. We aren't able to get back until the rivers crest but I'm hoping it isn't a disaster. Here's a picture of the road home...don't think we'll be getting there anytime soon.


Wow Julie, hope it's not to bad ,when you get back.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Julie, so sorry to hear that you had to be evacuated. I hope that you will be able to get back to your home soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lanabanana said:


> We live right in the heart of the devastation in Vermont. Several very historic covered bridges were washed away. Part of my teeny little town was evacuated due to concern that the local dam would give way. Luckily, we live in a higher part of town and the only problem I had was dealing with two pups who did NOT think they should go out to potty in the storm. Thank goodness for pee pads!


Glad you escaped unharmed. Yep take the high ground. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

lanabanana said:


> We live right in the heart of the devastation in Vermont. Several very historic covered bridges were washed away. Part of my teeny little town was evacuated due to concern that the local dam would give way. Luckily, we live in a higher part of town and the only problem I had was dealing with two pups who did NOT think they should go out to potty in the storm. Thank goodness for pee pads!


OMG, when I saw the covered bridge being swept away, I got a lump inmy throat. So sad. I can't believe how hard this storm hit upstate NY, VT, CT. Did you expect the storm to hit you so hard?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Anyone hear from Karen and Kodi, they've been travelling on our eastern coast . Not sure if they are home yet.?


We're in PEI now, and finally relaxing a bit. We beat Irene off Cape Breton, and across to PEI on the ferry with glass-smooth water, though it was raining off and on. All the while, though, we were worrying about our boys at home alone dealing with the storm. We did have cell phone contact from time to time, so we knew they were safe, though the power was out from mid afternoon through the night. We lost a tree and a lot of branches, but nothing hit the house.

... Back to us. We were able to get the trailer set up, and I took Kodi out for a walk on the beach before it hit hard. It might have been down-graded to a tropical storm, but being in a trailer on a cliff at the edge of the ocean in a heavily wooded campground was NOT fun. The trailer bucked like a rodeo all night long in the wind, and you could hear the sand blasting it. (brand new trailer last fall too!) It was pouring rain in the beginning, then just really strong winds later. Kodi usually sleeps in his crate, but he was crying, so we let him get into bed with us. (usually he won't stay there, but last night he just snuggled down in!)

This morning we packed up and headed for a National Park campground on the north side of the island. It was bright and sunny, but the wind was still strong enough that Dave had a hard time driving the rig. We also had to navigate around a down tree here and there. But the roads are small and speeds slow, so it wasn't TOO bad. Unfortunately, when we got to the park, they told us they were closed until the wind let up. They said that so many trees and branches were falling in the park that they couldn't let anyone in. So we ended up in a private campground. It's not bad... It's clean, and there's no danger from falling trees... We're in the middle of a big grass field with not a tree nearby. 

Now it's dark, and the wind has gone down to what I guess I'd call a stiff breeze. Strong enough to keep the bugs off, but not so strong that we can't enjoy our campfire!

So all in all, though Irene was a scary lady,we all made it through fine!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to hear you're all alright. Yeah that sounds like a rough ride. Sure covered a wide area. We' had tornado warnings last wed. and were supposed to go camping that night ,but cancelled. Our daughter was already up at the park and she hubby and daughter had to spend three hours in the basement of the camp store. Back here we had heavy rain and lightning like I've never seen before ,every two seconds for two hours almost. 
Glad to hear you're oK. You may never get Kodi out of your bed again. LOL Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> We're in PEI now, and finally relaxing a bit. We beat Irene off Cape Breton, and across to PEI on the ferry with glass-smooth water, though it was raining off and on. All the while, though, we were worrying about our boys at home alone dealing with the storm. We did have cell phone contact from time to time, so we knew they were safe, though the power was out from mid afternoon through the night. We lost a tree and a lot of branches, but nothing hit the house.
> 
> ... Back to us. We were able to get the trailer set up, and I took Kodi out for a walk on the beach before it hit hard. It might have been down-graded to a tropical storm, but being in a trailer on a cliff at the edge of the ocean in a heavily wooded campground was NOT fun. The trailer bucked like a rodeo all night long in the wind, and you could hear the sand blasting it. (brand new trailer last fall too!) It was pouring rain in the beginning, then just really strong winds later. Kodi usually sleeps in his crate, but he was crying, so we let him get into bed with us. (usually he won't stay there, but last night he just snuggled down in!)
> 
> ...


So glad you are okay..Dave is right, Kodi may have found a new place to sleep..at least on every stormy night...Hugs to all and hope all is well at home.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Sending prayers to all with damage to their homes and evacuees. Hang in there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Watching some of the devastation makes you appreciate your good fortune when damage to property is minimal and life is preserved. Some of the stories are heartbreaking. Those flash floods are a scary phenomenon, showing no mercy as they engulf the land below them. God bless those who lost loved ones and those who suffered catastrophic losses. 

Driving through town yesterday was a bit surreal. There were downed trees everywhere, creating dead ends on otherwise open roads. Lots of traffic lights out, along with the vast numbers of people living with no power. Little pockets of water sat drying out on a glorious sunny day, where recently flooded streets reclaimed their pavement. 

There are no greater lessons than those served up by mother nature every once in awhile. I find myself feeling incredibly grateful today.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now see Karen, that is why I don't go camping anymore. If its not a hurricane, it is snakes or worse (well there is nothing worse than a snake). Anyway I am glad that all are safe. As regards Kodi in the bed with you, I love it when Rosie gets right up next to my back, gives a sigh and falls a sleep. 

Julie I am so sorry for you. Hopefully the damage to your home won't be so bad.
Prayers going out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear everyone's safe, this was a HUGE storm and we are all so fortunate that it didn't stay a category 2 or 3, that could've been catastrophic to the whole East coast.

Camping? i've actually never been, although it seems sort of romantic and adventurous, minus the bugs and snakes and things that go bump in the night, and... Do they have wifi at campsites?....ound: 

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kara, I know some of the private campsites have WiFi.

Karen, How scary!!!!!! Hope the rest of your trip is enchanting and wonderful. Maybe you will get use to having Kodi in bed.

All the flooding pictures up North just break my heart, I hope the roads get clear with no more damage soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How's this for camping, Kara?
http://www.pawsup.com/glamping/river-camp.php


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> So glad you are okay..Dave is right, Kodi may have found a new place to sleep..at least on every stormy night...Hugs to all and hope all is well at home.


Well, he had a new "complaint" last night. He started whimpering in the wee hours, and I thought he needed to use the potty. i was't going to take him out in the middle of the night, so I told him to use his litter box... No interest. Then Irealized he was REALLY cold... So he spent the rest of the night burrowed under the covers again.:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> Well, he had a new "complaint" last night. He started whimpering in the wee hours, and I thought he needed to use the potty. i was't going to take him out in the middle of the night, so I told him to use his litter box... No interest. Then Irealized he was REALLY cold... So he spent the rest of the night burrowed under the covers again.:biggrin1:


 You're toast. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I'm glad to hear everyone's safe, this was a HUGE storm and we are all so fortunate that it didn't stay a category 2 or 3, that could've been catastrophic to the whole East coast.
> 
> Camping? i've actually never been, although it seems sort of romantic and adventurous, minus the bugs and snakes and things that go bump in the night, and... Do they have wifi at campsites?....ound:
> 
> Kara


Well, Kara, my kind of "camping" is really pretty civilized. (I did WAY too much family "tent camping" as a kid, and vowed I'd never do it again as an adult!:biggrin1 We "camp" in a 32' travel trailer with our own bathroom and hot shower, refrigerator, freezer stove, oven and microwave. We even have heat and air conditioning, though we haven't needed the air conditioner at all on this trip, and only two nights turned on the heat.

We usually go to campgrounds with "full hook-ups", which means water, electriciy and sewer (sometimes cable for TV, too, though I don't really care about that... We have 2 flat screen TV's built into the trailer, thoughg, one in the bedroom and one in the living area, and Dave does like the TV if it's available). Some camp grounds also offer WiFi. We had WiFi at the beginning of the trip, (and also, with my Ipad, until we left the U.S., I could still use the 3G on that). Here in Canada, we had WiFi only in our first campground, and this last one. So I'm back.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> You're toast. ound:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Karen , that's my type of camping. When you get older ,like us, you get spoiled. Molly loves it too. Still gets the foot of the bed to sleep. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Kara, I know some of the private campsites have WiFi.
> 
> Karen, How scary!!!!!! Hope the rest of your trip is enchanting and wonderful. Maybe you will get use to having Kodi in bed.
> 
> All the flooding pictures up North just break my heart, I hope the roads get clear with no more damage soon.


Amazingly enough, in Canada, even some of the National Park camp grounds have wireless!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, Canadians are the most WIRED country in the world. LOL I live in R.I.M. land where we make the Blackberry. But I don't have one. I'm on the puter too much as it is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Karen , that's my type of camping. When you get older ,like us, you get spoiled. Molly loves it too. Still gets the foot of the bed to sleep. LOL


We actually started trailer camping with our kids. One of them is on the spectrum, and it was MUCH easier to travel with him if he had the prdictability of his same bed, his own food, and regular bed times, which are MUCH harder to orchestrate with other types of vacations.

This is our first (and probably last!) "grown up" trailer... NO BUNKS!!!! ound: both the boys are adults now (technically, anyway... The younger one start college next week!) and don't come with us too often anymore, as work or school schedules usually interfere. When they do come, they are both too tall for the bunks in the old trailer anyway. Robbie usually prefers to pitch his own tent, And T (that's always been our nickname for him, he's known to his friends as Tim) sleeps on the airbed/couch.

Kodi was the only "kid" who came and helped us pick out the new trailer. It's a WHOLE lot easier than tent camping with a long haired dog, too. When I get home, I'll post the pix, but in this trailer, I actually have room to set up his grooming table in the bathroom!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yep, Canadians are the most WIRED country in the world. LOL I live in R.I.M. land where we make the Blackberry. But I don't have one. I'm on the puter too much as it is.





davetgabby said:


> yep, Canadians are the most WIRED country in the world. LOL I live in R.I.M. land where we make the Blackberry. But I don't have one. I'm on the puter too much as it is.


On the other end of the spectrum, we stayed in one Provincial campground in Nova Scotia that didn't even have toilets or showers... Just a few chemical toilets (complete with hand sanitizer dispensers!) spread through the campground. Obviously, there were no hook-ups.. The thing that made that park excwptional was there was almost no one there. The ranger gave us this HUGE site overlooking the bay, where we could actually put the trailer sideways on the sight, and sit out under our awning in the afternoon enjoying the view down below.

We can do fine for a couple or three days with no hook-ups. We have 2 batteries for the lights, and everything else runs on gas. The limiting factor at this campground was fresh water. If there is a shower house, we can do a week of dry camping. But having to do showers in the trailer, and we would have been out of water if we'd stayed a 3rd day.

As far as Blackberries are concerned, we don't have those, but we do both have smart phones, so we CAN get on the internet if necessary as long as we can get a signal. (which was close to impossible on Cape Breton, but is fine here on PEI) but we're on roaming, and using it as little as possible, to keep from having an enormous bill when we get home!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah we don't have water hook up at The Pinery here. Gwen get's to use the shower and go to the public showers. :whip:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The bad part of Irene was that it was going so slow ....14 mph, so we had to put up with all the rain and wind. With all the rain the grounds get very wet and it does not take mucho to blow over trees. With all the rain because the storm was going so slow there is always flood issues. I am glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Finally got back online at work! Waiting for power at apartment still, but everyone is okay


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear you are doing fine and have power.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> How's this for camping, Kara?
> http://www.pawsup.com/glamping/river-camp.php


Now, WOW. that is amazing, what is that like the 4 seasons for camping? I might be able to swing that 



> Well, Kara, my kind of "camping" is really pretty civilized. (I did WAY too much family "tent camping" as a kid, and vowed I'd never do it again as an adult!) We "camp" in a 32' travel trailer with our own bathroom and hot shower, refrigerator, freezer stove, oven and microwave. We even have heat and air conditioning, though we haven't needed the air conditioner at all on this trip, and only two nights turned on the heat.
> 
> We usually go to campgrounds with "full hook-ups", which means water, electriciy and sewer (sometimes cable for TV, too, though I don't really care about that... We have 2 flat screen TV's built into the trailer, thoughg, one in the bedroom and one in the living area, and Dave does like the TV if it's available). Some camp grounds also offer WiFi. We had WiFi at the beginning of the trip, (and also, with my Ipad, until we left the U.S., I could still use the 3G on that). Here in Canada, we had WiFi only in our first campground, and this last one. So I'm back.


Camping perspective can be all over the place. Since both of my sons are Eagle scouts, (and no, I never volunteered to go..I am now feeling a pang of guilt writing that, lol) I see them come home with bug bites and buy them all of this cold weather gear and clothes and it just doesn't seem all that fun the way I imagine it. I went to one 'camp' when I was younger that probably soured me on the whole 'camping' thing, but honestly, an RV sounds like fun and that really isn' roughing it at all, imo..2 flat screens? you don't even have to fight over the remote like you would in a hotel room with 1 tv..ound:

I guess the last few vacations I didn't really spend much time online, but I still like to have the option, and toilets...I do like toilets as opposed to port potties or worse!!

My daughter just came back from a 2.5 month mission in Mozambique Africa and I asked her what she missed the most about home and she said 'toilets'. and toilet paper.ound: THey would have to dig holes, and well..you know.. and there wasn't always a roll of TP laying around..

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Kara said: My daughter just came back from a 2.5 month mission in Mozambique Africa and I asked her what she missed the most about home and she said 'toilets'. and toilet paper. THey would have to dig holes, and well..you know.. and there wasn't always a roll of TP laying around..


OK Kara, I have to ask this question because I really want to know. If there was not TP around what did she do??? How did she stay clean and not smelly? My daughter's teacher last year has a daughter who does mission work in Mozambique.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to read everyone is okay. As unfortunate as it is that you have some damage...at least YOU are okay.:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> C"amping perspective can be all over the place. Since both of my sons are Eagle scouts, (and no, I never volunteered to go..I am now feeling a pang of guilt writing that, lol) I see them come home with bug bites and buy them all of this cold weather gear and clothes and it just doesn't seem all that fun the way I imagine it. I went to one 'camp' when I was younger that probably soured me on the whole 'camping' thing, but honestly, an RV sounds like fun and that really isn' roughing it at all, imo..2 flat screens? you don't even have to fight over the remote like you would in a hotel room with 1 tv..ound:
> 
> I guess the last few vacations I didn't really spend much time online, but I still like to have the option, and toilets...I do like toilets as opposed to port potties or worse!!
> 
> ...


Both my older son and my husband are Eagle Scouts, and my younger one made it to Star before he quit. Dave (DH) is also a Scout Master, even though our kids have aged out. Dave and Robbie LOVE the sleeping on the ground thing. Me and T... Not so much.:biggrin1: and I'mwith you on the toilet thing! (showers too... I don't want to take a shower in a communal shower facility, with wet floors and no place to put my clothes, no matter HOW clean they keep it!)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm back! Just got power back a few hours ago. Was out from Saturday at 9:00 PM until Thursday (today) around 2:00. It was no fun!!! Thrilled to have my hot shower back, my refrigerator, phones, cable, lights, ac.......


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*RV vs. tent*

RV yeah! Just great. Tent? As soon as they get one with a tile bath inside.




Shirley H.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

My DVR recorded something last night and cablevision says my boxes are active! We must have power 

Can't wait to go home!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Kara said: My daughter just came back from a 2.5 month mission in Mozambique Africa and I asked her what she missed the most about home and she said 'toilets'. and toilet paper. THey would have to dig holes, and well..you know.. and there wasn't always a roll of TP laying around..
> 
> OK Kara, I have to ask this question because I really want to know. If there was not TP around what did she do??? How did she stay clean and not smelly? My daughter's teacher last year has a daughter who does mission work in Mozambique.


I mean, they had like a dorm type thing with showers at the main facility, but they'd go away from base camp, I guess you'd call it, to help restore or build water to smaller communities where they didn 't have such luxuries as toilets always available. I shudder to ask, but I will when I see her, lol..probably leaves?.

Karen, my youngest wanted to quit, too..but their dad wouldn't let him,I'm glad he made him stick it out! Not many make it to Eagle and its a great accomplishment, imo. My youngest is not so crazy about the camping in the cold type thing, either..lol

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> My DVR recorded something last night and cablevision says my boxes are active! We must have power
> 
> Can't wait to go home!!!


Woo Hoo!! that is the best feeling. Glad you are okay.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I mean, they had like a dorm type thing with showers at the main facility, but they'd go away from base camp, I guess you'd call it, to help restore or build water to smaller communities where they didn 't have such luxuries as toilets always available. I shudder to ask, but I will when I see her, lol..probably leaves?.
> 
> Karen, my youngest wanted to quit, too..but their dad wouldn't let him,I'm glad he made him stick it out! Not many make it to Eagle and its a great accomplishment, imo. My youngest is not so crazy about the camping in the cold type thing, either..lol
> 
> Kara


My younger one is the one I've mentioned who is on the (mild) end of the autism spectrum. My husband was very insistent on him sticking with it too. But then T came home from a camping trip and said to me, "you know what my only goal is on these camping trips? To get through the weekend without crying... And I ALWAYS fail!" at that point. I put my foot down, and told Dave that he couldn't keep making him do it.

I guess my feeling is that becoming an Eagle is a much greater accomplishment when it is driven by the boy, as opposed to when kids are pushed into (and through) it by their parents. We have a troop in our town (there are 3) that churns out 5 or 6 Eagles a year. (and it's not a big troop) But the kids are nursed through it, and their Eagle projects are often pretty lame... And often finished by the parents or other adults in the troop. I don't get what kids learn from that. The only thing it does is look good on college apps.

I'm proud that T got as far in scouting as he did, but I respect his decision to quit. He will find other ways to leave his mark. I'm also very proud that Robbie chose to not only attack the Eagle process with his whole heart, but has since become an Assistant Scoutmaster. He's in college, of course, so only helps with meetings and trips when he's home. But when he IS with the troop, you'd think he was the pied piper! The younger kids adore him.

Just like our adorable Havs, every kid is different!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

DID anyone else on our forum suffer a loss during Irene? I saw where Narwyn posted a sherpa bag for her friend. If anyone from this group had a loss, please let me know. FLynn


----------

